# How far along are you in the Event?



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

And do you think you will finish?

I feel like this time around I didn?t 
Have many friends dropping scramblers off
Like I did in previous events 

I was still dropping off but no one gave back
Which I feel this is why it?s taking a bit longer
This time around because I had to really grind

I?m still tired of events like these but what about you 
Guys?




31 dapper 
30 majestic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

I have 42/50 dapper and 29/45 majestic scramblers.  I really hope I can finish this event on time because my catch rates have been dismal for the second half.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

You got this you will finish !!! And second half barely have any spawn


----------



## tamtam (Apr 6, 2018)

I think everyone is having spawn/catch problems, hence fewer scramblers being shared.  I was struggling terribly until last night, things seems to be getting better.  Hopefully that means they adjusted the rates a bit.  I've finished all but the 4th set.  Still need to get the stupid table (which is all I really wanted!lol)   Yesterday, didn't think this was going to be doable.  Today I'm confident I'll finish.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2018)

I finished yesterday


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

Niceeee and I guess that’s why but I would share 12 and get none back


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 6, 2018)

i wont finish with my extremely terrible catch rate luck.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 6, 2018)

I have 36/40 dapper scramblers, and I forgot how many majestic ones I have but it's not close enough to getting that table. I consider myself done with the event once I get all of the furniture, not when the game puts the little check mark so you know you're finished lol

I've been getting help from my friends so that makes it way easier


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 6, 2018)

I need one or two more majestic scramblers and then I?ll have the table, a few more dapper scramblers and I?ll have completed the goals for them, I should be done by like today or tomorrow


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 6, 2018)

I just finished the dapper scramblers and need like 10 more majestic. The first day or so my friends didn't share but I think that was because of the terrible catch rate everyone was having.


----------



## joelmm (Apr 6, 2018)

Dapper Scrambler 38/50
Majestic Scrambler 34/45

I think I can finish. Anyway I only need Tea-Party Table to collect all items once.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 6, 2018)

Done and done, despite the awful spawn/catch rates at times. 

The super creepy vignette with Zipper at the end made it all worthwhile.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

I?m almost done I got the table


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> View attachment 215814
> I’m almost done I got the table



Yay!  I'm happy for you.  The only piece of furniture I have left to get is the table but those leaf tickets look awfully nice.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

What’s your id you got flowers up?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

I do have flowers up.  My ID is 1822-3869-267.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I do have flowers up.  My ID is 1822-3869-267.


Sent you a request


----------



## ads021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Not far enough !!! Lol, I still need Floral and Majestic


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

ads021 said:


> Not far enough !!! Lol, I still need Floral and Majestic


I sent you one 15 minutes ago Austin I have floral


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> Sent you a request



I didn't get it. No could you send it again?


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I didn't get it. No could you send it again?




Okay I resent it and if that doesn’t work mine is 30139597287


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> Okay I resent it and if that doesn’t work mine is 30139597287
> View attachment 215815



I added you.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I added you.



Awesome I sent you some and when my flowers bloom I’ll send you more


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> Awesome I sent you some and when my flowers bloom I’ll send you more



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thanks so much!




No problem I got you, we cannot let Nintendo beat us on this one


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2018)

I have all the dapper eggs and 28/45 majestic eggs


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm at 45/50 and 40/45. Hoping to grind some more of the essence trade ins so I can finish my last harmonious amenity! I'm really sad they don't let you trade-in for more of the wonderland chairs though. I want more of my campers round that cute tea party table ):


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 6, 2018)

I finished yesterday!! Im ready to get back to working on flower trading...


----------



## Aaren (Apr 6, 2018)

I feel little frustrated. Two of my friends shared me five Dapper and Majestic Scramlers. I tried to catch them, and every single of them escaped both times. I seem to loose many of them when I try to catch them overall, which I think is the purpose too, but I don't really want to waste my Leaf Tickets to catch them. 
That's why I feel I have fallen behind a little, but I'm sure I'll make it before the event ends.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

Aaren said:


> I feel little frustrated. Two of my friends shared me five Dapper and Majestic Scramlers. I tried to catch them, and every single of them escaped both times. I seem to loose many of them when I try to catch them overall, which I think is the purpose too, but I don't really want to waste my Leaf Tickets to catch them.
> That's why I feel I have fallen behind a little, but I'm sure I'll make it before the event ends.



I was so frustrated yesterday too! I just kept at it. Was lucky with friends and used plant food. It seemed like the spawn and catch rates were so bad for several crops but then picked up a bit later. Eventually you’ll get enough!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m finished! Thank you to all of my generous lovely in game friends.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2018)

Just got the table!!! I was only 1 away do I used used leaf tickets when my friend left me some eggs. 

I don’t really care if I get the last sparkle stone since I have plenty. Just gonna chill out now and grow flowers for the essences.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 6, 2018)

I finished yesterday without trying too hard, but I had a lot of friends (and of course my mom, who finished first again) I was mutually sharing scramblers with. The weird thing is I was having far more trouble with the 2-star ones than the 3-star ones. But yeah, I think it's clear that the key to garden events is having very active friends to trade with. Thanks to everyone here who helped!

As far as crafting events like Mario, I always end up with massively more materials than I need. I'm a little ticked off that this event won't be complete in my catalog because I won't pay leaf tickets for stuff I don't want, though. Leaf ticket items shouldn't be included, the same way the other furniture (Nook, Slider, Celeste) have their own catalog section.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 6, 2018)

41/50 for the dappers and 28/45 majestic. The catch rates for majestic are crazy low.

I also wish we could get duplicates of the chairs. Would have liked to get more than two yellow chairs.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm very far behind on all four of them because I became very preoccupied with schoolwork and forgot to plant and harvest flowers. I'll get there though, or at least as far as I can get in two days.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 6, 2018)

I just completed it. And let me tell you.



Spoiler: Don't read until after you completed the event



The Zipper Dance is actually an emotion


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 6, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> I finished yesterday without trying too hard, but I had a lot of friends (and of course my mom, who finished first again) I was mutually sharing scramblers with. The weird thing is I was having far more trouble with the 2-star ones than the 3-star ones. But yeah, I think it's clear that the key to garden events is having very active friends to trade with. Thanks to everyone here who helped!
> 
> As far as crafting events like Mario, I always end up with massively more materials than I need. I'm a little ticked off that this event won't be complete in my catalog because I won't pay leaf tickets for stuff I don't want, though. Leaf ticket items shouldn't be included, the same way the other furniture (Nook, Slider, Celeste) have their own catalog section.



I beg to differ! You get Leaf Tickets from raising friendship! It is fair enough for Nintendo to make you use them! You get more than a month to get those items, plus you get Leaf Tickets from events! Yeah some of the costs may be outrageous *cough*fishingtourneyterrian*cough* but it is fair! Just depends on how you save those Leaf Tickets! For instance, when the game first came out, I was able to get KK Slider and Tom Nook just by playing the game! Never have I bought Leaf Tickets with money for items.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 7, 2018)

I completed the first half much much quicker than I usually do with these events and then the second half was much much harder with terrible catch rates oh my gosh. Overall, I do love these events though. I find it funny that during the time i'm struggling to catch the bugs/eggs/creatures during these events i'm so burnt out but as soon as i'm done i'm hitting every cycle, helping everyone in the quarry etc.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 7, 2018)

I finished getting all the furniture I wanted. Only have the sparkle stone left (38/45) but I'm completely fine with not getting it.

Right now, I'm raising up yellow flowers to get extra flower food for whatever gardening event comes next. I'm almost always out of flower food so this is a good opportunity to stock up.


----------



## Takeru (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm finished! Second half was surprisingly easier than the first for me once I got the hang of it. I enjoy these events because they're easy to obtain everything with.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 7, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I beg to differ! You get Leaf Tickets from raising friendship! It is fair enough for Nintendo to make you use them! You get more than a month to get those items, plus you get Leaf Tickets from events!



You're missing my point. I've bought plenty of things with leaf tickets, including terrain and Celeste.

I'm saying it's frustrating to have a catalog event section that combines things you need leaf tickets for and things you don't, because it bars you from completion unless you pay. Nintendo definitely gives us lots of tickets but they still count as real-world currency because that is their worth. As opposed to Bells or shells which can *only* be attained through play.

And I'm never going to buy stuff with leaf tickets I don't want. I don't give a hoot about Mario, I only crafted the stuff for the tickets themselves. When the underwater terrain costs an ungodly amount of tickets which I'm still trying to raise, am I going to buy a stupid flag just for completion of an event I don't care about? No. I am not. So my catalog goes incomplete. And that's too bad.


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 7, 2018)

I always get lazy when the second half of an event starts cause the catch rates are always lower I don't feel so motivated. 

I still appreciate the players who share their scramblers with me though!


----------

